# Phrag. Fritz Schomburg



## Duck Slipper (Mar 19, 2019)

Phrag. Fritz Schomburg

besseae “First Kiss” x Kovachi “Purplicious”


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 19, 2019)

That's a good one. And it's in the color range I prefer!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 19, 2019)

me likey- where from?


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 19, 2019)

Nice big round flat petals. Mike


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 19, 2019)

I can’t take credit for this one. I bought it in spike from Orchids Limited. Good size and deep red.


----------



## abax (Mar 19, 2019)

Lovely flower. The color is superb, but I do notice that the bottom of
the petals are slightly reflexed. Mine did the same thing on the first
bloom. I'm waiting for the new growth to send out a spike to see if
the flower does that again.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2019)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 20, 2019)

Awesome flower .... this post sent me shopping (can you ever have enough Fritz Schomburg?)

and i think i found another plant in my collection that didn't have a name  

Thanx for posting Duck Slipper!


----------



## eaborne (Mar 20, 2019)

Lovely color!


----------



## blondie (Mar 23, 2019)

Wow thats a stunner, the shape is fantastuc let alone the colour.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 24, 2019)

that's lovely


----------



## Greenpaph (Mar 24, 2019)

Beautiful!
Thanks


----------



## musa (Mar 26, 2019)

Love that colour!


----------



## Achamore (Mar 28, 2019)

Great one..!


----------



## e-spice (Mar 30, 2019)

That's a beauty.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 20, 2020)

This is the same plant that flowered 10 months ago and I posted here. This time it has 3 flower buds as compared to last years two.


----------



## troy (Jan 20, 2020)

Very nice!! I'd give the plant a good dose of cal mag


----------



## abax (Jan 20, 2020)

VERY nice improvement. Yaaay!


----------



## Dandrobium (Jan 21, 2020)

Gorgeous flower!


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 21, 2020)

Very nice again... it appears to be more pink in this flowering or is that just the lighting/photography?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Jan 21, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> Very nice again... it appears to be more pink in this flowering or is that just the lighting/photography?


Last years picture was taken under incandescent lights. This year is in the grow room with T5 grow lights.


----------



## Duck Slipper (Mar 18, 2020)

This Fritz surprised me, I originally thought 3 flower buds when I previously posted. But, this is its 5th and final flower. Such a hard working phrag., I’m on the lookout for another.


----------

